# what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please.



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

i would love to see some what wheels you guys are running on your touaregs. plus what suspensions you are using. pictures and stats please.
thanks in advance.










_Modified by kingco.kreuzer at 10:44 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (kingco.kreuzer)*

I'm running ATP Inox 20" with Nokian NRVi 275/40R20 on the OEM steel suspension. I wouldn't go for a bigger size on the steel suspension.








More pics in this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2839902


----------



## jurbandesigns (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (jonee)*

22" asanti, 4.5 chrome lip... tire 35's with h&r suspension. drives like a charm - not too bouncy and hugs on the turns - wouldnt go off roadin' though!!!


----------



## jurbandesigns (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (jurbandesigns)*


----------



## BHP pipes (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (kingco.kreuzer)*

I'm running 22" OZ Canyons with Eibach springs and stock VW sport grade dampers


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (BHP pipes)*

20" RH wheels on air suspension. I need to take a few new pics...


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (gqjeff)*


----------



## Kapoosh1 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (kingco.kreuzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingco.kreuzer* »_









_Modified by kingco.kreuzer at 10:44 PM 10-3-2006_


WOW, after seeing that, i dont even want to put pictures of my (former) touareg. It pales in comparison!


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (gqjeff)*

keep em coming. those are great . is anyone lowriding one of these touaregs? 
here is what i am currently rolling.








this is gorgeous. 








and this is very nice too.


----------



## mech888 (Oct 1, 2006)

I currently have OEM atheos. But im going to a 20 inch techno porsche wheel in a few days. Ill post pics soon.


----------



## Kapoosh1 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (mech888)*









Here's a pic so you can see how low it is. It's lowered roughly 35 mm in the front and 40mm in the rear (i think) via the vag com(air suspension)
Before lowering it


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (kingco.kreuzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingco.kreuzer* »_i would love to see some what wheels you guys are running on your touaregs. plus what suspensions you are using. pictures and stats please.
thanks in advance.









_Modified by kingco.kreuzer at 10:44 PM 10-3-2006_

*What wheels are on the photo above, it is the topic and lead in photo! Also, is this the W12 body components?*


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (V10)*

Wheres the blacked out 15's and super swampers? Now thats a real wheel/tire combo.


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_*What wheels are on the photo above, it is the topic and lead in photo! Also, is this the W12 body components?*

it is actually the HPA R-GT from the sema show last year. here are some links and some info. http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml http://www.rsportscars.com/eng...t.asp










_Modified by kingco.kreuzer at 8:26 AM 10-5-2006_


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Kapoosh1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kapoosh1* »_ 
Here's a pic so you can see how low it is. It's lowered roughly 35 mm in the front and 40mm in the rear (i think) via the vag com(air suspension) 

looks great.


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_
*What wheels are on the photo above, it is the topic and lead in photo! Also, is this the W12 body components?*

Those are indeed the W12 body components. Wheels are 22" Avus.
The Touareg is the R-GT, a prototype shown at SEMA 2005, made by VWOA (if I'm not mistaken). Specs overhere (bottom of the page): http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
More pics:
























More:
http://vortex3.rely.net/galler...R-GT#


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (kingco.kreuzer)*

here is an article on the widebody.
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (kingco.kreuzer)*

BBS RXII 21"x10.5" with MICHELIN Diamaris 285x35x21
Standard air suspension, lowerd with VAG tool (15mm rear, 20mm front)
























Great handling and cornering. Not too hard. Not suitable for off road though


----------



## KINGLEH (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (Bruno_Laurent)*

22 oz canyon


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (Bruno_Laurent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bruno_Laurent* »_BBS RXII 21"x10.5" with MICHELIN Diamaris 285x35x21
Standard air suspension, lowerd with VAG tool (15mm rear, 20mm front)








Great handling and cornering. Not too hard. Not suitable for off road though









Ahem ... Bruno, your roof racks are on backwards


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (kingco.kreuzer)*

20" AMG Replica Wheels w/295/45 20 Falken STZ 04 Tires No TPMS
BTW - I'll sell you these for $700 - Fantastic Condition and Price!


































_Modified by V10 at 11:54 AM 10-5-2006_


----------



## NY2NJ (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (V10)*









22" Ace wheels
285/35 Summitomo rubber
Kamei front grill
Kamei eye lids


_Modified by NY2NJ at 6:16 PM 10-5-2006_


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (kingco.kreuzer)*

I recently moved from 22" AT Italia Presa to 20" OZ Giotto II PL. More info in my signature. Pictures of both below.
22" AT Italia Presa, H&R Springs








20" OZ Giotto II PL, H&R Springs


----------



## Kapoosh1 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (themacnut)*

Didn't realize how many modded T-regs are running around!
Great thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jurbandesigns (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (Kapoosh1)*

this is a great thread... I am supprised that this many have nice wheels and kits. Now why dont i see any you types in my area!!! i feel like i am the only one, lolz...


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
Ahem ... Bruno, your roof racks are on backwards










Yes, I know, I've already received the remark before. I just happen to like them that way


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (Bruno_Laurent)*

THIS IS THE GOODS.


----------



## Kapoosh1 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (jurbandesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jurbandesigns* »_this is a great thread... I am supprised that this many have nice wheels and kits. Now why dont i see any you types in my area!!! i feel like i am the only one, lolz...










Seriously i never once ran into another touareg with ANYTHING done!


----------



## Lunker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (Kapoosh1)*

not mine...saw this at WW06


----------



## Melensdad (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (kingco.kreuzer)*

It must just be me, but I don't understand putting low profile tires on a 4x4 truck and destroying its ability to go offroad or do other real truck things. One of the best things about the Touareg is that is has decent road manners but is very capable offroad too, add massive towing capacity for a midsize SUV and it is a great truck. Seems like putting low profile/high performance tires on massive rims ruins it as a truck and nothing is going to make the Touareg turn in impressive 0-60 or 1/4 mile times, nor will anything short of a miracle make it handle like a sports car.
Yes, some of the big wheels look pretty sharp, but I don't get the concept. The Touareg is style AND substance with a proper set of truck tires. JMO


----------



## jurbandesigns (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (Melensdad)*

thats why you swap out tires when you go off roading, to the snow... whatever. like others threads that talk about this issue - it depends on what you want your car to be not what you want other your car to be. Off road or not the t-reg kicks @$$!!! we are just showing the other end of the spectrum - especially to younger audiences that the treg can be modified and look baddass...


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Nice looking T-regs! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (jurbandesigns)*

Dont forget that most SUVs in the US will never touch a piece of dirt or snow. For many people it is an alternative to a wagon or minivan.
My wife is one of these people. She has an 06 RR HSE but has never even smelled dirt








I worked for Vauxhall in marketing for 5 years just as suvs started to show a increase in Europe and Im sure that 90% of suv models would not exist today if only offroaders were buying them as the volume would not be economically viable.


----------



## Kapoosh1 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (Melensdad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Melensdad* »_It must just be me, but I don't understand putting low profile tires on a 4x4 truck and destroying its ability to go offroad or do other real truck things. One of the best things about the Touareg is that is has decent road manners but is very capable offroad too, add massive towing capacity for a midsize SUV and it is a great truck. Seems like putting low profile/high performance tires on massive rims ruins it as a truck and nothing is going to make the Touareg turn in impressive 0-60 or 1/4 mile times, nor will anything short of a miracle make it handle like a sports car.
Yes, some of the big wheels look pretty sharp, but I don't get the concept. The Touareg is style AND substance with a proper set of truck tires. JMO










Hence why you should have 2 sets of wheels and tires.....That way you can look good on and off road


----------



## jurbandesigns (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (UKAUSSI)*

so true! the t-reg is not a baby compared to those other american SUVs


----------



## Melensdad (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (Kapoosh1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kapoosh1* »_Hence why you should have 2 sets of wheels and tires.....That way you can look good on and off road









The problem with your logic is that it presumes I don't go off road very often. While I work in suburbia, I live on a small farm, use the Touareg to haul tractors on the weekends, pull my snowcat in the winter, and drive through the fields more each year than most would drive their Touaregs offroad in a lifetime. It would be a huge PITA to have to pull & swap the wheels everytime I needed or wanted to use it as a real truck. And it is a very good truck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (Melensdad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Melensdad* »_
The problem with your logic is that it presumes I don't go off road very often. While I work in suburbia, I live on a small farm, use the Touareg to haul tractors on the weekends, pull my snowcat in the winter, and drive through the fields more each year than most would drive their Touaregs offroad in a lifetime. It would be a huge PITA to have to pull & swap the wheels everytime I needed or wanted to use it as a real truck. And it is a very good truck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Melensdad, you are obviously using and enjoying your truck. There are many posts in the forums with people trying to debate their particular view of the intended use and practicality of larger rims and tires, versus the more traditionally use of the Touareg. If it is not for you, that is fine. Does not mean that others don't enjoy it a different way. I think by the original posters request, they were looking for some examples of modded Touaregs.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (themacnut)*

Have it both ways.
Set up for the street:








Set up for the trails:








Gotta love the Dr. Jekyll / Mr. Hyde characters of the Touareg!


----------



## jurbandesigns (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (henna gaijin)*

to swap or not to swap - its an easy question...


----------



## Kapoosh1 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (Melensdad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Melensdad* »_The problem with your logic is that it presumes I don't go off road very often. While I work in suburbia, I live on a small farm, use the Touareg to haul tractors on the weekends, pull my snowcat in the winter, and drive through the fields more each year than most would drive their Touaregs offroad in a lifetime. It would be a huge PITA to have to pull & swap the wheels everytime I needed or wanted to use it as a real truck. And it is a very good truck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Your an exception








I live in a city, i cant just drive off the road at will!


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (Kapoosh1)*

Get this back up......I want to see more modded T-reg's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroTra$H (May 6, 2006)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (CLN EURO)*

20 in turbo techno's


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (EuroTra$H)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroTra$H* »_20 in turbo techno's









very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CALL6 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (CLN EURO)*

my wifes'
22" Techart...


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (kingco.kreuzer)*









this is hot!!!!


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (kingco.kreuzer)*

























Sorry,,, couldn't stop my self from posting more than one pic


























_Modified by sup44 at 10:10 AM 5-27-2007_


----------



## xonetruthcrewx (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (sup44)*

this is on load setting right?


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_this is on load setting right?

Sure is.....


----------



## COTDI (May 28, 2007)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (sup44)*

Just finished these. Let me know what you think...
















_Modified by COTDI at 2:26 PM 5-28-2007_


_Modified by COTDI at 2:27 PM 5-28-2007_


----------



## bayoubengals (Jun 26, 2006)

which tires are those?


----------



## clintjg (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (COTDI)*

Kudos for an offroad gray TDI w/ Teak(?) Interior ... Wheels and tires look good too.


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (COTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *COTDI* »_ 










Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Terra Grapplers? 
You get yours from Osborn? If so I saw you while I was getting mine and my salesman told me you had just gotten a TDI. To say the least I was insanely jealous while purchasing a V6.


----------



## COTDI (May 28, 2007)

Yeah. Funny. They're 285/60R18 terra grapplers. Had to have 5mm spacers made, so they wouldn't rub. The rims are off a Cayenne S, then sandblasted and powdercoated...


_Modified by COTDI at 6:15 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## smithjss (Jan 8, 2007)

I like too! Nice job.


----------



## CA Touareg (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (EuroTra$H)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroTra$H* »_20 in turbo techno's









My all time favorite. Beautiful - including the center wheel caps.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (CA Touareg)*


----------



## 87'moneypit (May 15, 2003)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Polished Q7 20's


----------



## djillusion (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (87'moneypit)*

those Q7 wheels look great. i would love to see the Q7 S-Line 21" wheels on our touareg. im looking to go that route since they seem like a direct fit.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (kingco.kreuzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingco.kreuzer* »_THIS IS THE GOODS.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mark78 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (V10)*

Great pics, couple of questions. I would like to go to 20"s on my 04 V8
1) are you guys still running the tire pressure monitoring sensors?
2) if not, how does the system work without the sensors?
3) I want to lower the treg and stiffen the suspension for better cornering.
What kind of springs are availabe to lower it by 1-2" and mount over the stock struts?
Happy motoring !!


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_









so nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (CLN EURO)*

Summer time:








Winter time:


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (NefariousVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NefariousVW* »_Summer time:








Winter time:









Very nice. My winter 17" cayenne wheels are almos in need of tires, so I'll be looking for some like you have...


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

let's see some more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif this one is HOTT _not mine_


























_Modified by CLN EURO at 9:30 AM 6-26-2007_


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (CLN EURO)*

Hmm...that last one looks very familiar. Thanks for posting my pics for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Grafico (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey all, 
22" KAHN Rims on Hankook tyres
Very happy with the ride quality etc. Hopefully lowering on some H&R's this year.


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (TighTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TighTT* »_Hmm...that last one looks very familiar. Thanks for posting my pics for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








my bad man....i was just trying to keep this going...i said it wasnt mine....didnt know it would bother you that much to post them...they were already on the tex somewhere else


----------



## LowVW96 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (CLN EURO)*

22's Diablos with tinted rear lights,and just put on eyebrows for the lights..
Still updated pics. Here the last one from the Spring Show-n-Go in April.


----------



## shdes9 (Jul 15, 2007)

hello guys! im a new member, and ive just purchased a 07 v6 silver touareg.im looking to purchase some 20" rims with 275/45/20 tires.from reading this site the offset is between 45-60.i was told by a rim company that a 40 offset would work just fine.has anyone here used a offset outside of the recommended range???


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: what wheels are you guys running? modded touareg pics please. (jurbandesigns)*

315/35s on 20x11s


----------



## clintjg (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (shdes9)*


----------

